# AKC Points Ranking by State



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you are considering a puppy of whatever breed, see which breeder has the CH Points and make a note! apps.akc.org


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/grand_championship/index.cfm?type=gc&section=gcp

Hope this is it!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

That's cool, Mfmst! Frosty's nephew Baron, who also lives in our town, is tied for 5th in CA!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bar None has the #1 bitch in our state, and a breeder, I’ve not heard of, but like what I read on his site, has the top dog. Could throw out some new breeders for consideration or just validate whom you thought was a good breeder. In any case, these guys are serious about proving in conformation.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Mfmst said:


> Bar None has the #1 bitch in our state, and a breeder, I’ve not heard of, but like what I read on his site, has the top dog. Could throw out some new breeders for consideration or just validate whom you thought was a good breeder. In any case, these guys are serious about proving in conformation.


Bar-None and Donnchada have some top dogs there! 

Here are the current top dog and bitch in the country. Photos taken off of FB.

Dawin Steal My Heart (dog; handler in pink) with 567 GCH points!!!!! 

and 

Stone Run Afternoon Tea (bitch) with 396 GCH points!!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A poor showing for Alabama - 1st = 50 pts ; 2nd = 3 pts.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a gorgeous top poodle! I can’t get over what beautiful poodles, I see in Poodle Variety and on PF


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very cool! I see two dogs from Gracie’s lineage there in 2016 and 2017 in NY. Only one NY dog for 2019, from Horizon. Maybe all points aren’t in yet.
These are Gracie’s kin:

No. 1	GCH CH Light N' Lively's Speakin' Out Loud

No. 3	GCH CH Light N' Lively's For Cryin' Out Loud


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

How c ool. I need knew that existed. Renn's litter mate is on there 
No. 1	GCHB CH Parkview Raise A Glass To Freedom	Dog	103


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I was happy to see a lot of Aery’s name in the miniature poodles.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

For those of us with companion poodles, it is so heartening that there are such exceptional poodles being bred. I hope in my lifetime a poodle other than white or black will be a top dog. All of our colors are being improved in all sizes, from the paws up


----------

